# HOW IN THE #$%^ can you afford a new car for your kiddos



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

car payment say 250-300 and insurance say 300 thats 600 bucks a month for a car, *** 18 year old... girl, wants a truck... just gotta save and pay cash, then get liability only insurance ? hell what do you guys do.... apparantly I aint made enough money to just go buy her what she wants.... any tricks to keep the insurance down... or just shoulda planned better saving money years ago...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Give her an older car/truck that's a hand me down from you that's all ready paid off. Get liability only. That's what I'm gonna do for my niece in three years from this past Sunday. She'll be driving my one ton I've had for a while now and that's what she wants as a vehicle. That and teaching her to drive well before she turns 16 so she's slightly better at driving than the average 16 yo. Absolutely no new cars or cars with payments for her here even if I could afford it.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Why would anybody buy a teenager a new car that will most likely suffer at least (hopefully not serious) fender bender within the first two years? My kid's first cars were 5 year old tank mobiles.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Or you could go the "Old Fashioned" route. Have her get a job, and pay for it... Or 1/2...


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

You gotta be crazy (or crazy rich) putting a new driver in a new car. Buy used and liability only if that's all you can afford. Although in hind sight I probably would've been better off buying full coverage for both of my daughters. Let's just say they had their share of wrecks.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

$300 a month for Ins is A LOT! That's $3600 a year.
Are you exagerating this number, or is it real?


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

MarkU said:


> Or you could go the "Old Fashioned" route. Have her get a job, and pay for it... Or 1/2...


 x2


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I do not believe in giving kids a car. They either save half the down payment and pay 100% of the payments - if they want a newer car - or - if they are willing to operate within their budget - save half the cost of the vehicle and the parents match the rest. Until they leave home or turn 21, parents pay the insurance everything else car related is on the kiddo. If they have to pay for it chances are they won't be so prone to disrespect the vehicle and will take care of it.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

MarkU said:


> Or you could go the "Old Fashioned" route. Have her get a job, and pay for it... Or 1/2...


Exactly. Kids now days have a sense of entitlement, they don't want to work for what they get. If she got a part time job she could pay part of the cost and insurance and buy her gas. These are life lessons.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Told my daughters what the cash budget was for each and start shopping.
There was not much difference at the time for full coverage versus liability only for the two cars they selected so I opted for full coverage in case they totaled either one. Since the out of pocket would be a lot more for a replacement versus the increased premium over a period of 5-6 years.
Bought a 4 Runner for the oldest for about $10,000 in great shape, still driving it and will graduate from College in a couple months. Youngest bought a Maurano for about $14,000 and has three more years to go in college.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Just like I told my grandson "You can have any vehicle YOU CAN PAY FOR" because if I buy it for you it will come from Matchbox.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Insurance- Harris county has high rates- if they go to college anywhere except Harris County, make sure you change there address with your insurance provider to the county they are in and the rates will probably go down.

Both of mine are living in College Station so we have there new address listed with the insurance company.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I may be spoiling mine....and I may live to regret it....hope not.

I bought a Tacoma 4 door 4wd.....will be almost 2 years old when I pass it to my son.

However...with me working from home, at 2 yrs old it will have less than 20K miles on it....pretty darn close to new.

My theory is.....this truck will last him through college, and into his first job when he can buy his own vehicle....and then I get it back for a beach/deer lease buggy. If I buy an old vehicle, I'm going to end up replacing it at least once before college is done with.

Trust me...I have considered buying a beat up white work truck...and giving him that for a year or so.

I didn't have time to work much during high school (I did work summers)...and no time to work in college (took up to 22 hours per semester). I guess I consider school to be my kids job, and I expect exceptional performance on the "job".


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My son just turned 16 in Jan, his step Dad found an '89 Chevy stepside, dropped a new crate 350 in it, gave it a new coat of paint and he's good to go. I get to pay the insurance, liability runs me about $90 a month. Glad my ex found a man with a mechanical background, lol. Insurance is probably way cheaper in Lavaca Co I'm sure. My buddy put his son in his '02 Ford Crew and he said full coverage runs him about $160 a month.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Spirit said:


> I do not believe in giving kids a car. They either save half the down payment and pay 100% of the payments - if they want a newer car - or - if they are willing to operate within their budget - save half the cost of the vehicle and the parents match the rest. Until they leave home or turn 21, parents pay the insurance everything else car related is on the kiddo. If they have to pay for it chances are they won't be so prone to disrespect the vehicle and will take care of it.


Kind of a catch 22 though, they need a car to get to work in most cases and need a job to get the car...

We put my daughter in a leased car that cost us $132/mo and she paid the $100/mo in insurance. When the lease was up, she'd saved up and bought her own car and pays her own insurance.

In reality, your kid having a car is as much a benefit for you as them. She got pretty tired of running to the store and running errands for us pretty fast, although she still does it whenever she's asked.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Here's the deal with my Daughter. She got a job after school. We agreed on a price and payment on my old truck. If she was late the truck was going to sit at home untill she made the note. She made the note on time, every time for two years. she's 19 now has her own apartment.
I co-signed for her on a 2011 model. She's making the note and paying for full coverage. We are very proud of her.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

"Normally", drivers education 15% discount, good student 3.0+ 15% discount.
Had a client call me raising 9 kinds of H**l about her sons auto premiums one day. They (parents) bought their 16 yo angel a 5.0 mustang but were beotching about the $750/month insurance premium. Never bothered to have me run rate prior to purchase.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I would put more than liability insurance on a car for a teen. 
I have one that just got his permit and he will get my old tahoe when he turns 16.
Liability covers damages and medical expenses to others. What about your own vehicle and if you are injured?
Liability coverage typically doesn't pay for damage to your own car or costs associated with your own injuries from an accident you cause. There are other types of coverage to consider. For example, collision coverage can help you pay for damage to your own vehicle.
Liability coverage also does not extend to your injury costs. If you want this type of coverage, you may want to consider medical payments coverage or personal injury protection.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

shaggydog said:


> Exactly. Kids now days have a sense of entitlement, they don't want to work for what they get. If she got a part time job she could pay part of the cost and insurance and buy her gas. These are life lessons.


Very true...

Parents made me purchase my first car by myself.. Started at working at 15, bought a 94 Ranger, loved that truck. Working at a young age teaches work ethic and helps you get ahead and stay ahead.


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

i have 4 kids, 2 are old enough to drive and i gave them a 5000 ea limit

both work and pay for there own gas....i keep em goin

daughter picked a 2006 pontiac grand prix w/ liability
son picked a single cab 2007 dodge ram w/ liability

thats the only way if you make in the 80-125k range

PS every rich kid friend of theres with new cars already crashed some twice


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Thats why god gave you a thumb.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I know it puts pressure on parents when their kids friends come driving up in limited addition Mustangs or King Ranch F150s but putting the whole family into debt just to be cool isn't right. There's nothing wrong with reliable used vehicle. Yeah, Im old school but bought my first car after high school and parents never paid made a car payment for me. Kids aren't intitled to anything except food, roof over their head and clothes on their back.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

regulator said:


> car payment say 250-300 and insurance say 300 thats 600 bucks a month for a car, *** 18 year old... girl, wants a truck... just gotta save and pay cash, then get liability only insurance ? hell what do you guys do.... apparantly I aint made enough money to just go buy her what she wants.... any tricks to keep the insurance down... or just shoulda planned better saving money years ago...


Do not get her liability or listen to anyone who thinks thats a smart idea.. yes its cheaper for now but if anything ever happens to the car you are up s*** creek w/o a paddle and if your concerned about payments/money now dont even take the chance. When I was 17 my mom switched my car to under liability only bc she was single and we were trying to save on anything we could and I was at a red light and two guys were racing lost control and both hit me and needless to say my car was totaled and with liability only insurance Co. is like welp sorry you are fked. car was sold for about 500 to a scrap yard..
Used car yes.. her get a job and help yes but if anything FULL COVERAGE!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Our oldest's first truck looked like it had been in a destruction derby within a year. He's 28 and it hasn't changed yet. He still drives a beater. Our youngest drove a Charger and now a F150, both of which survived intact, and her Ford is as good as new. One thing to consider is if you want your kid on the side of the road with some broke down POS or if you want them home safe every night. Both of them worked since they were 16. Same parents, same house, same school, two completely different outcomes.


----------



## JLC52315 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hollywood1053 said:


> $300 a month for Ins is A LOT! That's $3600 a year.
> Are you exagerating this number, or is it real?


I agree seems a little high I had a GT mustang at 16 and mine was 220 then at 21 it dropped to 110. So 300 for a truck seems a little steep


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

regulator said:


> any tricks to keep the insurance down...


This is what I want to know. I'm just starting the process of looking for a truck for my soon-to-be-16 year-old. We're looking for an 8ish year old F150. I'm just wondering what the insurance is going to do to us.

I've considered getting a separate policy just for him so that when (not if) he has that first fender bender, it shields our policy and our rates don't go up. The question is would the rates on a policy just for him make this prohibitive?


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

MarkU said:


> Or you could go the "Old Fashioned" route. Have her get a job, and pay for it...


Fify

X3


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

jtupper said:


> This is what I want to know. I'm just starting the process of looking for a truck for my soon-to-be-16 year-old. We're looking for an 8ish year old F150. I'm just wondering what the insurance is going to do to us.
> 
> I've considered getting a separate policy just for him so that when (not if) he has that first fender bender, it shields our policy and our rates don't go up. The question is would the rates on a policy just for him make this prohibitive?


A 16 year old cannot get a separate policy.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Mont said:


> A 16 year old cannot get a separate policy.


Really? I didn't know that. When I was 16 I had my own liability policy. Of course, this was 1989.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Suggest everyone with liability only check into uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage and uninsured motorist property damage.
Uninsured motorist covers driver and passengers if a third party either has no insurance or not enough. Uninsured motorist property damage will cover car if the third party has no insurance, which is very likely many times. Both are relatively inexpensive and used quiet often today.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

jtupper said:


> Really? I didn't know that. When I was 16 I had my own liability policy. Of course, this was 1989.


When you add them to your policy, we found another gotcha. Stacy hit a large piece of concrete that came up in the middle of the freeway and we turned in a claim on it. That meant the kids had to keep their records perfectly clean in order for us not to have two claims on the policy within 3 years. Some companies are now looking at 5 years too. The single biggest reason we can't hire someone is their driving records. Mine sat through DD a few times.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Get the cheapest car that is both safe and reliable. My son will be driving my F150. It is a 2011, he is 12. He will be driving a 7-8 year old Ford truck. He will be paying his own way(at least 1/2 of fuel and insurance. 

When I was 16, I had to borrow my mom's car. Had to compete for time with my Sister.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Olds delta88. 

That is all.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

One Daughter? Try having 2 teenage son's on your insurance. 
One drives a 2005 Jeep Cherokee and the other a 2007 Tundra. Insurance alone is over $400 a month with clean records.


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

For all my kids, I bought each a 5 year old car, full insurance ( learned my lesson). They paid for gas and insurance working weekends. Had to keep the car clean inside and out or they couldn't drive it.


James


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Gov't needs to stop forcing people to buy things like car Insurance and Obamacare. Both need to be removed....


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Old school, they pay 1/2 and have a nice ride; I have 2 of my boys driving trucks. 1 more to go. I pay insurance on all the vehicles.....


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

jtupper said:


> Really? I didn't know that. When I was 16 I had my own liability policy. Of course, this was 1989.


A minor can't enter into a contract.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

*Dont Do It!!!*

S#$T, I started with a 1989 Ford LTD Brome that was three shades of brown, but had power locks and a push button radio with a tape deck. Man riding in that thing on a road with humps was smooth as silk. Then went to a 1990 something model Nissan 240SX...the only thing that was cool about that car was you could wipe away the faded dull paint spots with WD40000 and the head lights flipped up. Then wised up and started saving my cash for a truck. I finally realized that if I didn't put any effort forth that my rents weren't either. Finally saved up enough and with my job at the time when I was 16 my dad worked out a deal for me. I put the down payment down, every other month I either made a payment and/or insurance while they filled in the gaps, depending on what I had going on in school....but I always did the up keep and maintenance. I would not buy a new one for the kiddo...I am 31 now and was just able to purchase a new vehicle...and yes they are ridiculous on prices these days.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

fangard said:


> A minor can't enter into a contract.


I figured that would be the reason, but hasn't that always been law?


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

SpeckReds said:


> One Daughter? Try having 2 teenage son's on your insurance.
> One drives a 2005 Jeep Cherokee and the other a 2007 Tundra. Insurance alone is over $400 a month with clean records.


I'd love $400/mo insurance! I have my 2 boys on my policy and I'm paying over $800/mo for insurance. One has a 08 F-150, the other has '10 F-150. I'm stuck in the '06 with 240k miles!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I told my son you can have almost anything you can afford, he wants my cady. Told him no way that car only has 41,000 miles- you will need to look for something much older and with a smaller motor that does 0 to 60 in about 2 minutes. I paid for all my auto's growing up and appreciated it much more. And insurance holy cow for kids-----. The liability rout is the way to go and a disposable auto to boot. My siblings have purchased very nice autos for their kids to show off to friends and I say good luck with that. Be smart and if you have a good net worth I suggest you insure against your child-God forbid- doing some major damage. And no cell phones in the car


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

KIKO said:


> Gov't needs to stop forcing people to buy things like car Insurance and Obamacare. Both need to be removed....


Government doesn't force people to buy car insurance unless they drive a car. I gotta side with them on that one.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

rookie06 said:


> I'd love $400/mo insurance! I have my 2 boys on my policy and I'm paying over $800/mo for insurance. One has a 08 F-150, the other has '10 F-150. I'm stuck in the '06 with 240k miles!


You are dumb


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> You are dumb


Funny.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

okay, sounds like we are all in the same boat then, I aint rich by any means, have a good job, get paid well, just trying to make it to retirement....little girl is into gymnastics, she works out 6 days a week thats about 28-30 hours a week, dedicated to it and still has a a-b average in school... Never had an unexcused absence since kindergarten... We live in Katy and her gym is in Pearland... If she wasnt dedicated and good at it, it would be different, I dont mind taking care of my daughter and giving her the best I can, she earned it... good kid, good grades, smart choices.... and hopefully a scholarship.... but hell... just gonna have to plan and get her a 7 or 8 year old vehicle in good shape and deal with the insurance... looks like everybody disagrees with the liability option only... so we will see.....thanks for all the replies... we are headed to Kansas this weekend for Western Regionals so wish me (her)luck......thanks again.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

regulator said:


> car payment say 250-300 and insurance say 300 thats 600 bucks a month for a car, *** 18 year old... girl, wants a truck... just gotta save and pay cash, then get liability only insurance ? hell what do you guys do.... apparantly I aint made enough money to just go buy her what she wants.... any tricks to keep the insurance down... or just shoulda planned better saving money years ago...


 My 14 year old daughter wants my f250, provided its till running in two years. It is paid off. I like the idea of her in driving something big. Not sure what insurance will be then with her as driver and the truck being 14 years old. Probably will be liability only. Down side is that I will need another vehicle. None of my kids had new cars. Middle daughter is still driving the Saturn wagon I bought for her when she was a sophomore in college. Oldest is out of college and working and supporting herself.

I don't buy new cars. Just to much dang money. I look for used with low miles. With the prices of new cars, I find many more people driving their older cars longer thus leaving slim pickings for me in the used market. They are still out there but getting harder to find. I found a SUV here on 2cool that was 2002 with only 60,000 miles. I was looking for a neighbor so those type of cars are still out there. The trick is patients and having cash ready when you fine them.


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

regulator said:


> okay, sounds like we are all in the same boat then, I aint rich by any means, have a good job, get paid well, just trying to make it to retirement....little girl is into gymnastics, she works out 6 days a week thats about 28-30 hours a week, dedicated to it and still has a a-b average in school... Never had an unexcused absence since kindergarten... We live in Katy and her gym is in Pearland... If she wasnt dedicated and good at it, it would be different, I dont mind taking care of my daughter and giving her the best I can, she earned it... good kid, good grades, smart choices.... and hopefully a scholarship.... but hell... just gonna have to plan and get her a 7 or 8 year old vehicle in good shape and deal with the insurance... looks like everybody disagrees with the liability option only... so we will see.....thanks for all the replies... we are headed to Kansas this weekend for Western Regionals so wish me (her)luck......thanks again.


 Good luck to her. I know your a proud Dad and a good one for going the distance with her. I don't mind buying a car for a kid that's towing the line. 
Sounds like she had a good base and you and her mom are to be commended. Not enough kudos are given to parents who are involved. 
Good job Dad!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old sailor (Mar 30, 2014)

shaggydog said:


> Exactly. Kids now days have a sense of entitlement, they don't want to work for what they get. If she got a part time job she could pay part of the cost and insurance and buy her gas. These are life lessons.


I agree 100%
When I drive by the local high school the school parking lot looks like a new car lot. Why bother to get a job?


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

3000k car and liability thats all they gonna get 
better than what i got back then no payments


----------



## tinman03 (May 21, 2006)

I work in one of the wealthier school districts here in Central Texas and our student parking lot looks like a new car lot. We have about a dozen Ford Raptors and Land Rovers and scores of BMW's and Camaros...All bought NEW by the parents! 
I had just bought a new Chevy Z71 and a kid smarted off the other day by telling me I opted to buy the "downgraded" version.( He had a new High Country 4x4). I told him I worked hard and payed for this truck with my OWN money!!!


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Clay,
I'm in the same boat as you... My oldest turns 16 in a few weeks and I was going to get him a used truck but ended up deciding to give him my 2008 2500hd with 160,000 miles and getting a new (well, slightly used) truck for myself. My wife convinced me it made no sense to add another worn out truck to the driveway... My niece (who I am raising) drove an old Mitsubishi Eclipse that was her mothers for a couple of years but we recently replaced that with a newer (2013 Kia Optima) that she will take away to college this fall and should last her till she is Graduated and working. I have made a commitment to my kids that I will pay for insurance as long as they are in school and making grades but that any insurance increases due to tickets or at fault accidents are on their dime. I will not pay their "stupid" tax and the vehicle will be parked till this is done each month. 
For me, it is terrifying watching the kids start driving on their own... Hated it when my niece started and will hate it when my sons both start... But, I guess you have to let them grow up...

Rick


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

regulator said:


> okay, sounds like we are all in the same boat then, I aint rich by any means, have a good job, get paid well, just trying to make it to retirement....little girl is into gymnastics, she works out 6 days a week thats about 28-30 hours a week, dedicated to it and still has a a-b average in school... Never had an unexcused absence since kindergarten... We live in Katy and her gym is in Pearland... If she wasnt dedicated and good at it, it would be different, I dont mind taking care of my daughter and giving her the best I can, she earned it... good kid, good grades, smart choices.... and hopefully a scholarship.... but hell... just gonna have to plan and get her a 7 or 8 year old vehicle in good shape and deal with the insurance... looks like everybody disagrees with the liability option only... so we will see.....thanks for all the replies... we are headed to Kansas this weekend for Western Regionals so wish me (her)luck......thanks again.


Rewarding her good behavior the way you plan is great!


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

tinman03 said:


> I work in one of the wealthier school districts here in Central Texas and our student parking lot looks like a new car lot. We have about a dozen Ford Raptors and Land Rovers and scores of BMW's and Camaros...All bought NEW by the parents!
> I had just bought a new Chevy Z71 and a kid smarted off the other day by telling me I opted to buy the "downgraded" version.( He had a new High Country 4x4). I told him I worked hard and payed for this truck with my OWN money!!!


I hear ya Tinman! My boy will be slumming it at his school in his 2008 Chevy 2500HD Z71 LTZ... Saw a kid drive outta the parking lot in a frickin' Bentley the other day while waiting to pick my boy up... *** are some people smoking?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope some of you planned better for your children's college education than y'all did their first car...It is a hail of a lot more expensive! hwell:


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

For my high school senior, we looked and looked. Then a woman at work was moving her dad into a home and he could not drive any more. 1998 camery with 100000. $1200 and it was ours. Added a 600 stero and he is happy


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I hope some of you planned better for your children's college education than y'all did their first car...It is a hail of a lot more expensive! hwell:


I know what you mean Blk Jck 224... I figure I'm looking at looking at somewhere north of $250,000 over the next 8-9 years getting my 3 through college... I started saving for my 2 boys when they were born because I remembered how hard it was for my mother trying to help me and my sisters get through school. My niece came to us 5 1/2 years ago so we are a little behind for her but will be able to manage... For me the struggle with vehicles has been more about avoiding giving them a sense of entitlement but balanced with wanting them in something safe and reliable... not sure I am doing very good in that regard...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I hope some of you planned better for your children's college education than y'all did their first car...It is a hail of a lot more expensive! hwell:


Most people start thinking about college after they buy the new car for the kid!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

I have 2 girls, both have "left the nest" to pursue masters degrees. In high school we purchased used vehicles with full coverage ( 2000 cougar and 2004 suzuki grand vitara). For graduation from college, new 2010 suzuki sx4 + cash and 2013 Nissan Xterra again with full insurance. Both went to private colleges and that is paid off. It can be done by doing without. I drive a 2002 truck and the wife had a 2005 jeep liberty. This was done on school teacher wages for both of us. We don't travel, or go out much. Refinanced the house and paid it off before they started college.


----------



## SuddenJerk (May 12, 2014)

My 16yo son got lucky and my father in law gave him his old crown vic. It's old and screams grandpa car, but it was free and has been well taken care of. I told him I would match what he saved up, but he ended up with this. Funny thing is I kind of feel bad for him because this car has absolutely zero cool factor, but he is just happy to have something to drive. He's a good kid with good grades in honors classes so I pay full coverage insurance for him. 

I don't believe in giving my kids cars. I don't mind helping them out, but I fully believe that people appreciate things more when they have to earn it and pay for it themselves.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't get it. My wife's first car in 1994 was a 1986 Chevette. My first car I had to pay for myself.
Why do you need to buy your kid a "new" car?


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> I don't get it. My wife's first car in 1994 was a 1986 Chevette. My first car I had to pay for myself.
> Why do you need to buy your kid a "new" car?


What business is it of yours if someone buys their kid a new car, or boat, or plane or whatever? The same goes with a child getting a job. Different strokes man.

Personally, my daughters full time job is school and getting into a true quality university and post graduate program. I'll buy her whatever I please, and new if I want to. Now, if she screws this program up, all bets are off.

I had the same program and screwed it up. Went to work and paid my own way.


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> You are dumb


and you' an immature troll


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> Why do you need to buy your kid a "new" car?


I didn't 'need' to buy my boys new trucks, I simply wanted to. I paid $400 for my first truck with no AC, AM radio, rust holes in the floor boards, and not one matching tire all the way around it. I also paid for my own college education which I didn't start until I was 25y/o. I will also add that my 'growing up' took a hail of a lot longer than theirs did and had to learn the hard way with many lessons. They both got new trucks when they graduated high school, and are both still driving them without either of them ever being involved in a collision of any kind. (2007 F-150 & a 2010 Dodge 1500) The oldest graduated from the Bauer Business Program @ U of H, landed a killer job, & is on his own @ 26y/o...The youngest graduates from the University of Southern Arkansas Summer II of this year @ 22y/o. I'm driving a 2002 Expo with 207K miles on it & live in a modest home. I use a third generation 1100 when dove hunting while some of the other guys poke fun of it while sporting their Benellis. Whatever decision you make regarding your children is really none of my business, as mine are none of yours. I feel blessed to be able to do for mine what my parents couldn't do for me...Carry On. hwell:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I didn't 'need' to buy my boys new trucks, I simply wanted to. I paid $400 for my first truck with no AC, AM radio, rust holes in the floor boards, and not one matching tire all the way around it. I also paid for my own college education which I didn't start until I was 25y/o. I will also add that my 'growing up' took a hail of a lot longer than theirs did and had to learn the hard way with many lessons. They both got new trucks when they graduated high school, and are both still driving them without either of them ever being involved in a collision of any kind. (2007 F-150 & a 2010 Dodge 1500) The oldest graduated from the Bauer Business Program @ U of H, landed a killer job, & is on his own @ 26y/o...The youngest graduates from the University of Southern Arkansas Summer II of this year @ 22y/o. I'm driving a 2002 Expo with 207K miles on it & live in a modest home. I use a third generation 1100 when dove hunting while some of the other guys poke fun of it while sporting their Benellis. Whatever decision you make regarding your children is really none of my business, as mine are none of yours. I feel blessed to be able to do for mine what my parents couldn't do for me...Carry On. hwell:


Good Post Blk Jack224 unrelated to the discussion, but hey those 1100's are good guns. My dad has one of those and can shoot with it better than my Benelli LOL.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Ethan Hunt said:


> and you' an immature troll


^^^ This.

My boys are paying for their trucks, although just a set amount we agreed on, not the whole thing. They work hard and I wanted them to have something decent since it's the only vehicle I will buy them. The next one's on them. But thanks for your input, although I'm pretty sure I'm not dumb!


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

I just think some people like buying their kids nice stuff because they ain't got nothing better to spend their money on! Hell! More power to em! 

Mowed yards, raked leaves, washed cars, cleaned house for money to save for my first truck. 1993 toyota pickup ex cab 4x4. 5,000.

I only had 4800, my parents fronted me the extra $200. They also gave me 20$ for gas and told me to go find a job if i wanted more. Started working that week. 

:cheers:


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I hope some of you planned better for your children's college education than y'all did their first car...It is a hail of a lot more expensive! hwell:


Unfortunately I planned for their college during my drinking years, so you probably know how that went... I will make it work though, seeing one go to college and almost graduate (next year ) and seeing the other work her *** off for what she wants is priceless to me, Rick, I know what you mean, it is killing me to watch them grow up... I told the oldest, she is now married and still in college that I would pay for her GAS/CELL PHONE and INSURANCE until she graduates, when she got married she took his insurance so I pay both their cell phones and their gas.... when she graduates they start paying for their cell phones and their own gas... some people say I am crazy for doing it, but hell... you do what you do... I just want them to have it better than what I had/have and the way I feel I am showing through hard work and good choices it can be done...


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

My son is 7. I plan on giving him my current 2012 Nissan Xterra when he is able to drive, and if he earns it (keeping up good grades / behavior). 

I will probably get something else in a few years, and I imagine the Xterra will have 60 to 75 thousand miles when he takes it.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

My daughter is 4, and I have a 2012 RAM 2500. When she's able to drive, I plan on giving her something like a mid 2000s Nissan Altima with the back seat removed.

Hopefully the interior of the RAM will still be intact then.


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SpeckReds*
> _One Daughter? Try having 2 teenage son's on your insurance.
> One drives a 2005 Jeep Cherokee and the other a 2007 Tundra. Insurance alone is over $400 a month with clean records._
> ...


 I'm with you there. We have a boy (16) and girl (18) on ours and our premium went up by about 40% when we added our 16 year old and a new truck (new truck was not for him, he gets the old one). I knew it would go up, but that was a bit of a shock.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

goatchze said:


> giving her something like a mid 2000s Nissan Altima with the back seat removed.
> .


They just throw hay in the back. :rotfl:


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I helped my oldest Daughter here about Month ago got her a new ride


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Perhaps I am a worrywart, but my daughter and wife will have to have the most reliable cars in our 'fleet', that also means the newer ones. My worse nightmare would be the daughter is having a car problem and stranded miles from home. 
Son and I always drive the older cars... we man can handle it if there is something would go wrong.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Here's a little eye opener blast from the past for all of y'all fixing to be in this boat. His actual speed was 107 MPH according to what the DPS officer told me. That's in a bone stock, Dodge, former company truck, with a 16 year old driver. It's the same truck I used a sawzall to cut most of the outer door off of so he could go to school somewhat later in that same year after he customized it on a pole. The DPS called ahead to La Grange to have a rolling roadblock set up to slow him down enough so they could stop him safely.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

lmao... you gotta save stuff from their childhood


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

I actually bought both of my daughters brand new cars at 16. I paid right at $16,000 and $16,500 for each with great warranties. My thinking was 

1) With girls around Houston, I wanted to do all I could to ensure they didn't have car trouble on the road. Sure it can happen, but the odds are much higher in my favor with a new car
2) I also knew they would both be going away for college so I wanted something very reliable for that time period.
3) My thinking was if they had something nice, they would be much more inclined to take very good care of it. It has worked. They keep them clean inside and out and seem to be very conscious about dings and stuff
4)Since at the time I could afford it, I told them that this new car should easily last them 10 years since they are only putting about 6-8,000 miles per year. This will give them time to graduate from college, get a good job and get settled down somewhere before they ever 'have' to purchase their next vehicle
5) I wanted them to have cars that were nice and comfortable because I wanted them to be the person who drove in their group of friends giving them control in where to go and when to leave. 

And their insurance rates with the multi car and good student discounts is about $110/ month for full coverage. 

I would probably do it exactly the same if I had to do it all over again.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't even buy new cars-- why would I buy one for my kids? plus buying a new car is not the best financial decision you can make-- just sayin


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> I don't even buy new cars-- why would I buy one for my kids? plus buying a new car is not the best financial decision you can make-- just sayin


I will buy a new car, although I've always preferred gently used wimmen...They always seem to perform better!


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Lol


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

They are not a good financial decision either


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> They are not a good financial decision either


I don't know about all that...Cougar Sugar Mama drags more scratch back to the den than I do these days. hwell:


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Gave my son my old F150 when he started driving and bought me a new one. Liability only. No way I would buy a new car for a 16 year old. Think about how you drove when you were 16. My daughter got the wife's old Cutlass and the wife got a new car. I did buy my daughter a new car when she started college, but only because she got a full ride academic scholarship.


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

I told my kids j o b spells car at our house.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll likely do what my dad did. He "gave" me an 8-9 year old Chevy 4x4 and I gave him all the money I had saved from working (about $4k).


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I got a job and bought my first car. It was a bank repo. I remember my insurance payment was a little more than my car note each month. It was a little 91' Eagle Summit three door hatchback. I could go to the end of the earth and back on a twelve gallon tank of gas. It was a standard and I loved that little car, probably for the freedom it gave me. I drove it a year and then sold it after I went into the service. Nothing but trucks for me from now on. I have a 1996 Chevy Silverado that I bought off of my dad for a song when he bought a newer truck. I'm using it as my work truck and my son will probably buy it from me for his first vehicle... but I will make him get a job and earn it. There is a valuable lesson in earning it yourself. Not only does it teach responsibility but also they will take better care of it.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

My first car was originally my dad's, then handed down to my mom, then to me. So of course it had been paid for. It was 9 years old at the time with about 80,000 miles on it. I drove it for about 5 yrs. Man I wish I still had it. 1966 Dodge Charger.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

My parents bought me my first truck, it wasn't much but it was wheels. Told my girls I would buy them their first car and they thought thought they were getting a new one.. Lol
Should have seen the look of disappointment on the last ones face when I came home with a buick century that was owned by a little old lady.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

R Little said:


> Suggest everyone with liability only check into uninsured/underinsured motorist coverage and uninsured motorist property damage.
> Uninsured motorist covers driver and passengers if a third party either has no insurance or not enough. Uninsured motorist property damage will cover car if the third party has no insurance, which is very likely many times. Both are relatively inexpensive and used quiet often today.


Uninsured/underinsured is a must for us. My son (23) was hit by a drunk driver who gave the police a false i.d. and had no insurance. 
Jacob had a 2001 Mazda Tribute and our agent tried talking me out of the uninsured coverage. There was no way I was dropping that and living in Houston. Thankfully Jacob has a nice down payment for a new-to-him vehicle.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

My daughter's first ride was a 1997 Durango 4x4 gave 5000.
Then it broke down....
after another 5000 the sob broke down again wanting some more thousands..
That's when buying new made sense to me.
a new car is what about 12 to 25 thousand these days?
14000 at 5 years is what 150 month?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

seabo said:


> my daughter's first ride was a 1997 durango 4x4 gave 5000.
> Then it broke down....
> After another 5000 the sob broke down again wanting some more thousands..
> That's when buying new made sense to me.
> ...


14,000/60=233.33


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

I started all four of my kids in standard shift cars or trucks. Even the girls. My thinking is that if needed they can jump in any car and drive. Both girls still drive standard shift.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

sweenyite said:


> 14,000/60=233.33


@ 0% interest.... Lol


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow. I didn't get a car until my second year of college. Had to bum rides and catch metro until then. 3 hr metro ride turned into a 30 minute car ride when I was finally able to afford one. I guess that makes you appreciate the small stuff.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

we bought the step-daughter a new car after $5k in repairs in 3 months on the old car.
she drives from Fulshear to UH daily and I wanted her safe and getting better fuel mileage.
Looking @ the big picture, the $5oo+- a month is worth it. (car & insurance)


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

*Car*



Oso Blanco said:


> I started all four of my kids in standard shift cars or trucks. Even the girls. My thinking is that if needed they can jump in any car and drive. Both girls still drive standard shift.


Bought them what they needed and not what they wanted, I put up the down payment they got jobs and made the payments, well most of them..


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

We buy cars for the BOTH of us to use first, with extended warranty.That car will be pass on to our kids with no liens.My son had his car waiting on him by the time he was 14.My 15 years old daughter who will be driving in a few years is in the same situation.There's a catch...3 tickets? I'm taking the car back.I've gotta a long ways to go....11 years old,and a 5 years left.:headknock


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Mont said:


> Here's a little eye opener blast from the past for all of y'all fixing to be in this boat. His actual speed was 107 MPH according to what the DPS officer told me. That's in a bone stock, Dodge, former company truck, with a 16 year old driver. It's the same truck I used a sawzall to cut most of the outer door off of so he could go to school somewhat later in that same year after he customized it on a pole. The DPS called ahead to La Grange to have a rolling roadblock set up to slow him down enough so they could stop him safely.


 Not sure what you are doing with that ticket, but I'd have that sucker framed and on the coffee table every time he came over for the rest of his life...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

jamisjockey said:


> I don't get it. My wife's first car in 1994 was a 1986 Chevette. My first car I had to pay for myself.
> Why do you need to buy your kid a "new" car?


My answer.....I always told my son if he stayed on the right path, he wouldn't have to worry about anything. I was determined to raise him different than I was. He ended high school being academic all state football and two time all district first base in baseball. He did this basically one handed from birth due to a handicap. He never used it as an excuse....ever.....He played ball pretty much year round. Between his handicap and athletics it would have been hard to work. He just graduated college and is gainfully employed.....That's why my wife and I kinda spoiled him you might say.......


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

BretE said:


> My answer.....I always told my son if he stayed on the right path, he wouldn't have to worry about anything. I was determined to raise him different than I was. He ended high school being academic all state football and two time all district first base in baseball. He did this basically one handed from birth due to a handicap. He never used it as an excuse....ever.....He played ball pretty much year round. Between his handicap and athletics it would have been hard to work. He just graduated college and is gainfully employed.....That's why my wife and I kinda spoiled him you might say.......


 We were similar. My kids get an occasional baby sitting gig, but I told them we would cover the vehicle and 1 tank of gas per month. They wanted jobs and I told them no. They work harder than I ever have as it is - usually last one to sleep and sometimes first one up in the morning studying. Soccer at least 4-5 days a week plus school. I always believed they should have any down time to be a normal kid and just hang out with friends. They probably average 5-6 hours a sleep during the week. They both have kept great grades and were in the process of deciding on soccer in college by 10th grade. They don't give huge scholarships for soccer in college, but definitely enough to pay for their vehicle so in a way they are earning their car and then some when you add in some academic scholarship too - at least that's how we explain it. Not a wrong and a right for sure as every family, every kid, and every situation is different.


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

IMHO as a parent your job is to do the best you can, not keep up with the Jones's. If you can afford it then by her a used vehicle to get her/him started out. If you can't afford it then help them how ever you can afford. That may mean they have to work for what they get while you let them live at home. Their job as a child is to be grateful for what they get because what ever they get they are not owed. When my daughter was 14 I bought a new car that I drove back and forth to work till she turned 16. I saved money on gas and she got a good used car when she turned 16. Everyone is in different situations. Do what you can do.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

My son wants my 03 cady and I said no way you will get a sentra and besides the cady only has 41K miles. And is in no way a kids auto it is no hot rod but too quick for a kid. We all have to any up for our kids at one time or another but new or expensive to fix autos are not the answer. Please a beater is a great starter auto as you know they will bend them sooner or later. And insurence is just a fact of life-we all work for the insurence company like a mule.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My son did his job and made the grades in HS, excelled in college and in grad school.

I gave him my 1992 Toyota extended cab 4x4 when he got his driver's license and he drove that until he graduated from junior college then I bought him a new 2006 Toyota Tundra.

My wife and I saved money in order to be able to write a check for that truck and it worked out. When he finished grad school I signed the truck over to him and he started paying the insurance.

TH


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

My first car was a '97 Ford Escort that my grandpa bought from my uncle for me. Got a job after high school and saved up for a year and in 2003 I put 5,000 down on a new single cab F-150 4X4. I remember my truck payment was $330 a month and my insurance was $398 a month. I remember thinking back then, I don't need insurance, I can do a lot of other things with that money! I had that truck for almost 10 years with nothing more and a few scratches from driving through the woods going duck hunting. I sold it to a guy down my street and a month later he rolled it in a ditch and totaled it. I was pretty sad seeing that old truck in his driveway with the cab smashed in.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Luckily my son wanted a 1989 Caprice. Easy to work on too.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Mont said:


> Here's a little eye opener blast from the past for all of y'all fixing to be in this boat. His actual speed was 107 MPH according to what the DPS officer told me. That's in a bone stock, Dodge, former company truck, with a 16 year old driver. It's the same truck I used a sawzall to cut most of the outer door off of so he could go to school somewhat later in that same year after he customized it on a pole. The DPS called ahead to La Grange to have a rolling roadblock set up to slow him down enough so they could stop him safely.


LOL!! Wish I'd still had mine, must have gotten lost in a move sometime. I got wrote up for doing 135 in a 55. I was so excited to find out Blue would clock that fast I wasn't even worried about the ticket. That was the last speeding ticket I got come to think of it, in 1978.


----------

